# 50.000,- Euro Bugatti.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

55k Euros for that?

wow now that is one pretty car!

concept or market testing?

if anything i think this would be a car that will be placed to compete with the Lambo 's, ferraris and Porsche Turbos, rather than the boxter s 
(55,000 EUR Euro = 38,348 GBP)

niko


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Article reads that its going to have the 2.0 ltr TFSI engine in it, putting out 280ps.....with later models having 300ps plus.

It is intended to run to 50,000 examples over 10 years, from 2010 to 2020, with a Hard Top being offered around 2014 (I think, the mag is in the toilet!).

Nice car for a very NICE price. It is described as taking on the Boxster, Z4, TT market.....espcially if they drop a V6 in it! Mid mounted engine too.....surreal!

Jae


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ummmmmmmmmmm

Yessssssssssssss Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'll take one. People 'round here will think it's a Veyron. They'll think I'm a miwionaire.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Where do I sign?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very nice role on 2010


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Will this really happen?

[1] It will devalue the brand and p1ss off the rich owners

[2] From a VAG point of view, do they really want to blur the difference between the marques even more.

I just can't see it. instead of a 'Poor man's Porsche' it'll be a "broke man's Bugatti'.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Will this really happen?
> 
> [1] It will devalue the brand and p1ss off the rich owners
> 
> ...


But given you're unlikely to ever see a Veyron in the flesh, i'd say it could work in their favour.

I'd defo love one of those, although the 2 seats only would cause me a problem, but it's a stunning car & if indeed sold at around Â£40K then it would likely fly out of the showrooms & would give the Boxter/Coxter a real headache.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> Where do I sign?


Justt send a cheque or your credit card number to the following address.............. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice car. Can't see it being sold for Â£40k though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> I think, the mag is in the toilet!


Best place for it mate if it's publishing speculative rubbish like that. See if you can get the toilet to flush too!!

2010 FFS!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Very nice car. Can't see it being sold for Â£40k though.


true, and by 2010 who knows that the style of modern cars are going to look like, probable look like a square box!

i think when u start placing options its going to be in the porsche 4s bracket.

i think its reall would fit better in the ferrari 430/ lambo gallardo aston db9 or V8 vantage more that at Â£40k.

and putting a small engine in it will just make it look all talk and no bite. a nice 400 bhp should do! (we can all dream cant we???!)

still 2010 is to far away to get excited about it.

niko


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think they probably missed a zero out


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'd have one


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . would love that baby Veyron to go next to my baby Carrera GT - awesome, build it!! (probably be dead by then though! :lol: )

Dean


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Do Bugatti have dealerships?


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello.

Bugatti do not have their own dealerships. Bugatti can be sourced directly from the factory or from 20 Bentley dealers worldwide, including one in the UK (London).

Routine maintenance is possible at Bentley dealerships but repair service is a different ball-game and a specialist engineer would have to be flown in.

So far 20 cars have been manufactured, almost all destined for folks over the Pond in the USA.

Bye for now,

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If it is only a 280 bhp engine then 55k euros is feasible and I don't see why not do it. The VAG range is so mixed up already anyway, so why leave the Bugatti out of the game?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Nike1972 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Bugatti do not have their own dealerships. Bugatti can be sourced directly from the factory or from 20 Bentley dealers worldwide, including one in the UK (London).
> 
> ...


20 which cars have been made? which car the one in the pic? making a select bunch of 20 cars for private people is gona cost more that Â£40k mate!

niko


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well it's obviously 20 of the full-fat Bugatti. The Veyron. They envisage building a total of 300 of those. Including some even faster ones with a rumoured top speed of 270mph+. Current is 253mph.

If Bugatti made a Baby Veyron, they'd most likely put the servicing of it out to some 'premium' Audi stealers IMO.

Bye for now,

J.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I swear I have a photo of that I took last week. I will have to dig it out and see what I can find.

As for a Veryon, I have seen that in the flesh again last week. Have a couple of photos of it. I shall post them when I get 5 minutes.

Alex


----------

